# Heating Band. How Hot Should This Puppy Get?



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

I just received a heating band to loop around my cider (pail) to keep it a little warmer (my garage hangs around 19').
Its meant to keep the wort at about 24'.... but i have just run a test with it plugged in.
When measured with a digital thermometer, it hit over 70'c!!! (then my thermometer couldn't read it anymore).

I understand there is induction loss from the belt through the pail wall.. but 70'c! really!.... should it be this high?
(i don't want it ruining the cider or burning the house down)


----------



## barls (10/10/12)

mate seriously unless your doing red wine fermentations you dont need to be above 20 degrees.
19 is perfect for ale yeasts. you want to be down around 10-12 for a lager but 19 is fine. you will find it ferments out cleaner, you dont get the head ache the next day and it might take slightly longer than the 3 days it would of at 24.
what yeast is in there any way


----------



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

barls said:


> mate seriously unless your doing red wine fermentations you dont need to be above 20 degrees.


I only got the band cause the can said keep it between 24-28'. :huh: (so thought the 19' might have been a little low)
The packet says "Cider Yeast - batch Y28610".
The SG is 1066


----------



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

Its so bloody hot i cant touch it (reminds me of a M C Hammer song)
Its also got an aweful stink about it <_< : (but i suppose that might be normal running it the first time).


----------



## barls (10/10/12)

im asuming its the can your talking about in your other thread right.
19 will be fine. it will just take a little longer than what they say.
i brewed my last cider with d47 and it scored a 40/50. you will be fine with 19. but its up to you, id just let it go at 19
its a bit like the instructions on the coopers kits they say you can go all the way up to 30 for fermentation and actually recommend 24 or 26. cant remember its been a while since i looked at them.


----------



## kelbygreen (10/10/12)

only way I would use this is hanging in a fridge to control temps and not in contact with the beer. I use a heating pad for winter hanging in the fridge but its only 20w and can touch it easy


----------



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

barls said:


> im asuming its the can your talking about in your other thread right.


Yes. i made 22L of god only knows <_<


----------



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

kelbygreen said:


> only way I would use this is hanging in a fridge to control temps and not in contact with the beer. I use a heating pad for winter hanging in the fridge but its only 20w and can touch it easy


Wonder if i could connect it to one of those light dimmers?


----------

